#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  >  天然呆虎....

## londobell

=W=+
天然呆XD
好可愛阿>▽<

----------


## 夜月之狼

白虎~><

白虎白虎白虎~><><><(撲)

(瞬間被咬喉噴血倒地)

白虎好可愛啊~

----------


## 和魯夫

> 白虎~><
> 
> 白虎白虎白虎~><><><(撲)
> 
> (瞬間被咬喉噴血倒地)
> 
> 白虎好可愛啊~


重點是額上那個呆字吧(被踹)

----------


## londobell

> 重點是額上那個呆字吧(被踹)


沒錯XD天然呆阿....

超可愛>\\\\\\\< /

----------


## 野

痾.....有喔....

我看了3.4遍才看到耶@@

白虎:我呆有罪嗎?!

----------


## Graywolf

這個好XD"

原本還以為是牠的表情呆~
(咦?老虎不都這樣嗎)
結果仔細一看才看到牠頭上有個呆字
這隻呆呆虎好呀XD"

----------


## 修諾斯

原來此圖意義在這阿~
小的一開始看時，也是完完全全沒有發現異狀XDD

----------


## 布雷克

有甚麼獨特阿........只是一隻頭上有呆字的白虎而已耶....
看起來是畫上去的....但是好可愛呀....(摸摸頭)

----------


## 一戰

> 有甚麼獨特阿........只是一隻頭上有呆字的白虎而已耶....
> 看起來是畫上去的....但是好可愛呀....(摸摸頭)


手不要被啃掉= =+

真的好"呆"~XD

----------


## 歐卡斯‧SE

好讚的天然呆..xDDDD
(我笑了....)


不知以後會不會出現一個"天然蠢"...(毆飛

----------


## Allan喵

喵覺得 其實他是在深情對望喔...?(望誰啊XD[被毆
好萌的白虎>﹏<"""""

----------


## Michile

痴痴地深情地望著…殺傷力真強的萌虎…

不過，我有抵抗力(－w－)+

----------


## 黑白狼仔

白虎耶~
上面的"呆"是真的嗎??:3?

----------

